# Honda stuck augers removal



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This may be edited several times as I will try to ad pictures to the description and/or update it as needed 

I advise to be very careful with the augers serrations as they can be very sharp.

_This is what has worked for me (twice in a row)_:

Remove impeller to gear 
box connecting bolt
Spray penetrating fluid between augers and boss locks
Spin the augers 180 degrees and spray some more penetrating fluid between augers and boss locks
With the augers installed, remove augers shear pins 
'Lock' one auger in position using a pry bar (2x4 may work)
Using another pry bar (2x4 may work) try to turn the auger, if either one of them moves, spray more penetrating spray and continue to turn it (spray, turn, spray, turn) until it is not that hard to turn.
Install the shear pin on the side that moves freely and repeat the process for the side that is still seized.
When both augers are able to spin, it is time to remove the augers and gearbox.
If a vise is available it is time to mount the assembly on it (or you'll have to figure a way of holding one of the augers).
Lock one auger using a shear pin
Turn one of the augers while inserting a screwdriver between the auger and the lock boss, as the gap increases a pry bar or large screwdriver will be needed. Keep turning the auger until it comes off.
Remove the remaining auger and gearbox and mount it on the vice using the boss lock as a holding surface.
Separate the auger from the transmission using the previous 'turn and pry procedure'

_The following applies if not able to free the augers up on while installed on the blower._

Remove the augers and gearbox assembly.
Stand the augers up right.
Spray a a good amount of penetrating fluid thru the threaded hole at the 
end of the augers, install the retaining bolt and a flat washer to seal the threaded hole.
Turn the assembly around and repeat the procedure for the other auger.
Stand the augers upright, and switch augers positions every couple of hours or leave each side up for 12-24 hours.
Mount assembly on a vise and secure it.
Using a pry bar turn the augers, one of the two should break free.
If they do not break free, let them 'soak' for a longer time.
Using a flat screwdriver separate the augers from the boss lock (if necessary install a shear pin to keep one auger from spinning.
Remove the remaining augers and transmission and re install it on the bench securing it by the boss lock, use 2 blocks of wood on the vise, so that they will take the shape of the boss lock pins (in my case I removed the boss lock pin and installed a section of a 7mm bolt to be able to mount the boss lock directly on the vise.



















Using a pry bar turn the auger until it breaks free and repeat the process to separate the auger from the boss lock.

Clean the corrosion from the transmission shaft and augers before reinstalling.










Adding grease fittings is highly recommended.


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> This may be edited several times as I will try to ad pictures to the description and/or update it as needed
> 
> I advise to be very careful with the augers serrations as they can be very sharp.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a good instruction. Hope i will not have to use it  
Albert


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

I agree with him ^, nice write up


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Preventative maitenance folks, saves the ugly. Great write up, had to do the same repair to a buddy of mines machine last season.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

nice tips. the most I have ever had to do was the soaking and banging with a hammer to eventually free them up. the extra step if those methods don't work will come in handy.

how do you clean up those augers? blast them? I don't have any of that equipment yet so i use a very time consuming method of drill with a wire wheel attachment. i found a sand blasting company in town but don't know how much they charge yet.

it takes me a couple hours this way.

do you primer the augers before painting? and what kind of paint do you use? I am always trying to improve methods of restoration. .


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> how do you clean up those augers? blast them? I don't have any of that equipment yet so i use a very time consuming method of drill with a wire wheel attachment.
> 
> it takes me a couple hours this way.
> 
> do you primer the augers before painting? and what kind of paint do you use? I am always trying to improve methods of restoration. .


Looks like I missed this questions..... 

I take them to a powder coating place, they do the blasting and painting, usually takes about 2 weeks turn around.

I was told if I did the blasting on the heavily corroded parts the price would be lower and turn around time may be reduced to 3-4 days. I'll likely be looking into blasting myself...... (sand blasting would work best IMHO)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Looks like I missed this questions.....
> 
> I take them to a powder coating place, they do the blasting and painting, usually takes about 2 weeks turn around.
> 
> I was told if I did the blasting on the heavily corroded parts the price would be lower and turn around time may be reduced to 3-4 days. I'll likely be looking into blasting myself...... (sand blasting would work best IMHO)


pm you.


----------

